# Lost Wedding Rings



## Rdahl (Sep 17, 2003)

While hiking Mt Waumbeck up the Starr King trail both my wedding rings fell out of my pocket (yes, very stupid place for them).  Please contact me at rdahl@inc-net.com or 603 744 2906 should you find them.

*** Reward offered ***

Thank you!!


----------

